# Epidural Steroid Injections



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 7, 2009)

After the MRI indicated two bulging disc's in the lower back area I have been scheduled to have epidural steroid injections. Has anyone had any experiance with this procedure? Does it work? Do they sedate you before the procedure? I am a little concerned about large needles in the spine! If you know what I mean.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> After the MRI indicated two bulging disc's in the lower back area I have been scheduled to have epidural steroid injections. Has anyone had any experiance with this procedure? Does it work? Do they sedate you before the procedure? I am a little concerned about large needles in the spine! If you know what I mean.



my mother in law had the procedure done and it didn't work for her...but everyone responds differently to medication.  Not sure if they put her out or not, but I do know it wasn't pain free.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 7, 2009)

my wife just had this procedure attempted last week.  The doctor couldn't complete the procedure because my wife suffered a sudden drop in blood pressure and passed out.  When she came to, she was nausiated and vomited before they could get her a catch pan.   Doctor said something about hitting a pressure point/nerve...scheduled her to come back this last Monday to have it done and they would sedate her.   She has since rethought this out and cancelled going back to have this procedure and is seeking another avenue of approach.    I know my father has had it done successfully on his back, and my mother has had it done but with limited success due to complications from previous back surgeries!   Personally, I'm not a big fan of needles.


----------



## bassman bo (Aug 7, 2009)

I have had it done 3 times.The first 2 did not seem to really help, the third one seemed to provide a good amount of relief. The only thing I experienced was a small amount of a burning sensation during the injection itself. The injection itself only takes about 10-15 minutes. All your vitals( heartrate-bloodpressure) must be inline prior to injection or they will not do it. Same thing when it's done, they need to be normal before they will release you. Hope this helps


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2009)

I had it done back in febuary after moving some stuff for work, I ended up with a siatica and it takes a out 8 minutes to do, they will give you a valium or some kind of sedation and then numb the area, and it was worth doing it took the pain out of my leg within two days, the cool part is they do the procedure with a live x-ray image and if positioned right you can watch them when the inject the needle, the worst part was i discovered i was clostrophobic about ten minutes into the mri, so i ended up doing an open mri. make sure you do the physcal therapy. good luck


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Dr.*

Make sure you pick a good doctor to do it, that has A LOT to do with it.  I've had them done by 3 different doctors and only one of them manage to do them where it didn't really hurt.  The one that did the best actually gave an iv and gave you some medicine to make you drousy and didn't care what was going on.  The other one only used lidocane to numb the area and then go in and he hit a nerve one time and I about came off the table!!  Overall they didn't help my back but I was at the point that I had to try.


----------



## germag (Aug 8, 2009)

I had it done several years ago...3 injections ,3 times, 3 weeks apart. I had injections in between C4 and C5. That was when I met Jesus......in person. That HURT like the dickens. The benefit was worth it because it really worked for me, but it was hard to convince myself to go to that 2nd and 3rd appointment.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the all the information this helps alot. Iam one of those guys that can take pretty much anything but dang near pass out when the needles show up. When it comes to doctors and needles I am the biggest 6'5" wimp you have ever seen.


----------



## triple play (Aug 8, 2009)

I had it done twice this past summer. They will probably give you something through an iv and a local so you won't feel anything. No sweat-whole lot easier than giving blood.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Aug 8, 2009)

I've had it done twice. Had injections in L4 & L5 , I think.

Don't remember getting any type numbing shots or medication before the procedure.  Just climbed up on a table ,face down, and watched the whole procedure on a monitor. Didn't feel any pain, maybe a little discomfort. 

Doctor told me not to move, but as she was tickling the nerves in my back with the needle my legs started twitching and jerking mildly.  A nurse had to come up and hold my legs down. 

They made me (they make everyone) sit in a room and wait and see if I was going to have any side effects before I could go home.  I felt fine, everything was O.K. Also, They wouldn't let me drive home, you have to bring a designated driver.


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 18, 2009)

I had my injection done several years ago.  My C6 disk was bulging.  I was in a lot of pain as I am sure you can relate to.  They gave me a local so there was no pain but I too had a sudden drop in blood pressure and passed out.  I only received one treatment but it was enough for me.  I wish that I would have done it sooner. No I did not like watching the xray as the needle go in just before I passed out.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had it done by RESURGENS ORTHOPAEDICS by Dr. Cherukupally, she is OUTSTANDING didn't hurt at all. I was nervous about it, but NO PAIN when she done it.. Very good looking I might add.. The shot has helped me out ALLOT no more pain..


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had it in two reps..one around 4-5 yrs ago for a L-5 L-4
disc problem. After 2nd shot no more pain. Did the third shot and received 3 or so yrs of relief. Made a wrong move and severe pain returned a yr or so ago. After trip to ER began 2nd series of injections..first shot some relief, 2nd shot lit me up with intense nerve pain..I skipped the 3rd shot. Pain back! The best Dr around my area is Dr Javed at Kennestone.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information and replys everyone. Had the procedure done last week with 3 diff. injections. Feel great and so far has worked wonders. Just hope it stays that way. Will find out after hitting the gym again next week.


----------



## ratlird (Aug 19, 2009)

I had it done 6 yrs ago between L5 and S1. It wasn't bad pain wise the first shot and it releived about 80% of my pain but the second hurt as soon as they started shooting the juice and my pain came back with a vengence thus I ended up having surgery and feel great now. Good luck and all will be fine.


----------



## michdeerslayer (Aug 20, 2009)

I have had about 12 of them in my lower back and 3 in my neck area. If they hit the "right area" it will hurt like no other.For me they worked for about 6 weeks and now it is a waste of time.The ones that they did in my neck really helped though. It really comes down the the person

Hope you get better


----------



## Pollywog (Aug 22, 2009)

Not trying to kill the thread but I have herniated disc in my lower back which I have had for years. Have you tried physical therapy ?


----------



## Duckiller38 (Aug 22, 2009)

I had 3 of them done in  my l5 and s1. Didnt get any relief from the pain. Waste of money and time.


----------



## WVTreeFarmer (Aug 22, 2009)

For back and leg pain a PT put together an exercise program which I do at home EVERY day. And twice a week go to a therapy pool and do an hour program in the water.  I am not cured but life is tolerable. No meds, shots or sugery.  Drs. tell me to keep it up, and I may never have to have any other treatments.  For me, it has become a way of life.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 22, 2012)

Any others with recent experience on this procedure.  I am scheduled to have this next week hoping to get relief from sciatica.

Anyone used Athens Orthopedics ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 22, 2012)

After knee joint replacement my wife developed a severe pain in lowerback/left hip/left leg and foot.
MRI's and things didn't show any particular problem.

When the pain persisted, she was referred to a Pain Management clinic in Dothan, Al.  She got a couple of shots of lidocane, then the big cocktail mixture into the exact spot that was most likely causing the pain.  The doctor, through use of realtime xray, was able to find the correct nerve to kill the pain.

My wife said the shots weren't very painful.

The shot worked immediately.  Pain was gone for 4 to 5 weeks then came back.
She's had 3 more of the procedures and the pain always returns.

It works for a lot of people, but hasn't for her.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 22, 2012)

My wife had them about every 4 months for a couple of years... I sat and watched every time she had them done....The Dr. swabbed her back with betadine and then injected a numbing agent with very fine needles ... looked to be insulin needles... the wife said she felt very little after the small ***** of those needles.... the Dr. inserted the large and long needles under fluoroscope and placed the medicines with a syringe after withdrawing a wire out of the larger needles... they placed bandaids over each site and we walked out as soon as he finished ..... 

The shots worked well for the year and half .... but stopped doing much at the end.... she ended up with major back surgery which I'll post a different thread soon....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 22, 2012)

germag said:


> I had it done several years ago...3 injections ,3 times, 3 weeks apart. I had injections in between C4 and C5. That was when I met Jesus......in person. That HURT like the dickens. The benefit was worth it because it really worked for me, but it was hard to convince myself to go to that 2nd and 3rd appointment.



Pretty much sums up mine as well.



Duckiller38 said:


> I had 3 of them done in  my l5 and s1. Didnt get any relief from the pain. Waste of money and time.



 Everyone reacts differently. I have had 3 and they all provided some relief. That being said the actual procedure hurt like crazy....... They did give me a pill to knock the edge off and a local to numb the injection area. But when he actuall gave the shot it felt like I had been drop kicked in the bad spot(if you know what I mean ) It hurt for 2 days each time, but I got about 8 months relief out of mine. I have lost a lot of weight since then. I still have the ruptured disc between L4 and L5 and it still bothers me somewhat, but nothing like it did before dropping the weight. The Dr. has told me that I will eventually need surgery to fix it, but I am gonna try and wait till I can't stand it anymore beofre I go there. Good luck, I hope it helps you............ back pain stinks


----------



## Milkman (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks to all for posting on this subject. I will know more about it personally after Wednesday.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jun 23, 2012)

My mom has had two back surgeries, and she had those about twice a year. They typically helped her until once when she had one and for some reason she had complications and was leaking spinal fluid. She got real sick and spent a few days in the hospital before they got it sorted out.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jun 23, 2012)

Worst pain I have ever been in I will never do the shots again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Thanks to all for posting on this subject. I will know more about it personally after Wednesday.



Good luck to you. I hope it works and that you feel better soon.


----------



## grunt0331 (Jun 23, 2012)

I've had several epidurals and 2 back surgeries.  The last epidural I had has lasted for about 4 months and I am pain free.  My doc puts you out when he does them, but I have had them when I was fully awake and they hurt......bad.

It is a hit and miss type thing.  If the doc gets you in just the right place, then you will be good to go.  It may take a series of them to alleviate the pain, but it is better than taking a pill everyday.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 24, 2012)

I have had about 18 epidurals, spinal fusion and disc replacement at c6/c7(neck).  Unfortunately I have a lot of experience with them.  The doctor has the most to do with the success and pain level of the procedure.  I have found that, like mentioned before, the ones who use the xray for guidance are the least painful and the most likely to work.  It is not a be all end all for your pain.  The intent is to remove the inflammation and allow you pain relief while your body heals.  The only true success is usually a series of 3 that are spaced 1 to 2 weeks apart.  The bigger key is that you ahve to continue your physical therapy and restricted lifting or range of motion.  Give your body time to heal.  Just because you "feel" better doesn't mean you are and most go out and over do it.

If the epidurals work and then fade back to pain then the area isn't healing.  If they are saying it's a facet joint condition then there are longer lasting(but still temporary) alternatives.  Facet joint pain is chronic and nagging.  I re-injured my back after spinal fusion in a work accident.  The only long term drug free relief I get is from have nerve ablation.  They basically go in with a Radio Frequency needle and burn the nerves out of the joints from L3 to S1 for me.  If they do a good job I should be pain free from 12-18 months.  I am on month 3 after the last one.

Ask for options, get feedback about the doctor and remember the injections may cause discomfort but shouldn't be excruciating.  If it is ask for someone else.  

I had to have surgery and fought for 6 years before I finally let it happen.  I should have done it 5 years and 11 months before.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 27, 2012)

I had it done this afternoon.  The procedure was uneventful and only minor pain. I would describe it more as a stick leading up to the steroid injection, then a pressure type feeling. It took all of 3 minutes once I was on the table. 

My legs felt better before I got my clothes back on.  I sure hope it lasts.  I am still going for some more PT in the next 2-3 weeks.

Thanks for all the input folks, yall are the best !!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I had it done this afternoon.  The procedure was uneventful and only minor pain. I would describe it more as a stick leading up to the steroid injection, then a pressure type feeling. It took all of 3 minutes once I was on the table.
> 
> My legs felt better before I got my clothes back on.  I sure hope it lasts.  I am still going for some more PT in the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for all the input folks, yall are the best !!!



How's the back????


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> How's the back????



Still seeing an improvement overall.  Not as much low back pain. Leg pain is much improved, but not gone. But, I have not been doing my normal routine since the injection. I have been off work and lollygagging about at the lake. I go back to the ortho dr next week for an assessment discussion.

Something new is an episode I had last night of a sharp pain the the left foot every few minutes.  Dont know if that is a side effect of messing with the nerve or coincidental.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 3, 2012)

The only real answer is that they work for some and not for others. They didn't help me one bit, hence the two back and one neck surgery.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 29, 2012)

MM the injection worked well for me.  It was a slow healing process to be completely pain free.  But it was a lot better alternative than surgery. 

Hope it works for you!

Good luck


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I had it done this afternoon.  The procedure was uneventful and only minor pain. I would describe it more as a stick leading up to the steroid injection, then a pressure type feeling. It took all of 3 minutes once I was on the table.
> 
> My legs felt better before I got my clothes back on.  I sure hope it lasts.  I am still going for some more PT in the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for all the input folks, yall are the best !!!



It has been over 1 month now and it is still working OK, days I do too much for someone my age it seems to hurt my legs, but low activity days are pretty much pain free.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2012)

It has been 4 months now since my injection. It worked well, but I have decided it is time for another.  I am scheduled for it on Oct 31.   
I got my son to take off work to drive me for the last shot because the Dr. said that was standard procedure.  I was fine before and after the procedure and dont know why they have this condition.

Do those of you who have this done always get someone to drive  you after the procedure?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Milkman said:


> It has been 4 months now since my injection. It worked well, but I have decided it is time for another.  I am scheduled for it on Oct 31.
> I got my son to take off work to drive me for the last shot because the Dr. said that was standard procedure.  I was fine before and after the procedure and dont know why they have this condition.
> 
> Do those of you who have this done always get someone to drive  you after the procedure?



I had two injections 2 years ago. L4 and L5 (bulging). I have had some pain, but nothing like it was. As long as I don't push myself too much, its not bad. I am hoping to avoid getting them again, but only time will tell.

Yes, the Dr. I used required someone else to drive you after the procedure.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I had two injections 2 years ago. L4 and L5 (bulging). I have had some pain, but nothing like it was. As long as I don't push myself too much, its not bad. I am hoping to avoid getting them again, but only time will tell.
> 
> Yes, the Dr. I used required someone else to drive you after the procedure.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Wow !!  2 years and havent needed another. The steroids must have allowed your back to do some healing.   I hope it holds up for you.
I had the second shot 15 days ago and am still 98% pain free.  Just some slight very short duration leg pains.  I didnt ask anyone to drive me and did fine. I would have called someone if I hadnt felt OK.


----------

